
Digital Nomands open Slack community - mklimus
http://alldigitalnomads.com
======
herbst
Nice slack so far. Lets see where it is going but so far i like it :)

~~~
mklimus
Looking very promising so far. DMs people are awsome :)

------
uwedreiss
just joined. great start!

